# Best way to preserve plants for use in a diorama?



## Dr. Brad

Hi all:

What's the best way to preserve plants (like small fern fronds) for use in a diorama? I've heard that I should soak them in a glycerine water mix, let dry, but then what? Do you spray them with some kind of fixative? Hit them with an airbrush? Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!

Brad.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Dr. Brad said:


> Hi all:
> 
> What's the best way to preserve plants (like small fern fronds) for use in a diorama? I've heard that I should soak them in a glycerine water mix, let dry, but then what? Do you spray them with some kind of fixative? Hit them with an airbrush? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Brad.


I really try to find fake / plastic plants, then I don't have any worries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

I do too!  But sometimes I'd like to try the real thing. Have you found any good plastic ferns?


----------



## SJF

I've used aquarium plants in some of my dios, mostly. But Woodland Scenics sells all kinds of fake trees and foliage. They may have what you're looking for: 

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/index.cfm

Sean


----------



## Dr. Brad

Yup - thanks for the ref to the Woodland Scenics. I have seen their stuff, and some of it is very useful. But I'm still looking for realistic ferns...


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Sorry I can't help you more....

I would also suggest the Woodland Scenes or your local craft store.


----------



## Jafo

alot of people use plants from fish tanks some look fake some look really good after some paint


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Jafo said:


> alot of people use plants from fish tanks some look fake some look really good after some paint


Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

Yup - I've used some of those. They can work quite well with a little work!


----------



## Just Plain Al

For ferns I've seen really small feathers used, looked pretty good.


----------



## Dr. Brad

I'll have to check that out, too. Thanks...


----------



## MrJuice

So back to your actual question. I've never heard about the glycerine and water mix. But what I have done in the past is use multiple clear coats (for plants that I want to retain their natural colour). Hit them at least 3-4 times with light misting coats. Can also be done with coloured spray, dont use an acrylic spray tho, doesnt add as much protection. I know some people have had success using hairspray, same deal, just light misting coats. My last suggestion, depending on how fragile of a plant your trying to use, is to dip it in a PVA/water mix and let hang to dry, or even with future acrylic floor polish. This works really well with dried branchy things to give a bit more strength. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr. Brad

That does help! Thanks! I'll definitely try that!


----------



## bob8748

MrJuice mentioned what I have just tried. I put acrylic floor polish full strength into a spray bottle (used for misting house plants) and lightly coated some weeds and such from my backyard. This is a great time of year for that. Go in thin coats so it doesnt build up.


----------



## Jerzferno

I use my food dehydrator.


----------

